# PH and Ammonia



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi all:

Well today I bought a water test kit. 
My 1st kit since Ive had a tank all these years.

I tested my new p-tank, for PH and Ammonia here are the results.

*AMMONIA = 1.0

PH = 7.1*

Look ok to you guys?

My fish were put in the tank on 10/15/2003, they have eaten around 11 goldfish already.

Today I also bought a airpump and airstone for more oxygen.

Thanks,
FLUID


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ph is fine but your tank is not cycled, at least it doesnt sound like you cycled it. I would add some salt to help your fish survive the cycle.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

I just added a few sprinkles of salt. 
Im nervous doing that, never did it before so I added alittle.

-
-
I had filled up my tank with tap water, then add live plants, and added 3 goldfish, then let the tank filter for 4 days. Then I went out and got 3 super reds.
-
-
Everything looks ok from the Eye.
-
-
I never usually use a water tester, but i figured i go buy one and test. and the result are above.

Thanks Again,
FLUID-

I found this article on a thread here so I guess ill post it again:
How to Cycle without fish.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, your tank is not cycled. It can take a while to cycle depending on the size. A 40 gallon can take up to a month, maybe longer, to fully cycle. Add 1 tblspoon per 10 gallons to start and in a week or so I would add another tblspoon per 10 gallons. Remember, salt does not evaporate so only replace the amount you took out by water changes. Dont worry too much, piranhas are pretty hardy and the salt will help them through the nitrIte spike. 
Another option would be to go get bio-spira...this is supposd to really speed up the cycle.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

OK, I just put some more in.

Thanks for the Advice-

When should I do another water test?

Just wanted to know- would the fish show signs if the nitrate was too high?
Just curious...

I was gonna buy the master water kit, and the lady said NO dont get it - because it had a nitrate test and she said the nitrate test was for salt water only

grahh...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Nitrate is the only test I use, I have ammonia and nitrite test kits but they are only really needed when setting up a tank (cycling) and if something looks wrong with the water or fish. Nitrates are the end result of the cycle and are removed with water changes. I test nitrates every 6 months or so just to be sure my water changes are effective at keeping them under control. Nitrates are the least lethal out of the 3 parts of the cycle but should be kept under 40ppm. This is not a problem if you do weekly water changes 25-30%...of course this also depends on the bio-load. If you have an overstocked tank, the build up of nitrates will be much quicker.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

My tank has 3 fish and 6 live plants.

Thanks, Ill grab that testkit.

Tested my nitrate and nitrite today both were 0ppm.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

from what I am learnining from this awesome site is if your nitrates are 0 your tank is definitely not cycled. DonH recommends under 20 ppm is ideal and up to 40 ppm is acceptable.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

what Mr GG told me that your tank should read as follow:
pH.........................7.0-7.6 ppm
Ammonia................0 ppm
NitrIte.....................0 ppm
NitrAte....................20-40 ppm
that indicate that your tank is cycle and ready to put your fish in there with no problems.

G G is the man


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

Noe said:


> what Mr GG told me that your tank should read as follow:
> pH.........................7.0-7.6 ppm
> Ammonia................0 ppm
> NitrIte.....................0 ppm
> ...


 sounds right


----------

